# force gt sorgt für bluescreens



## FeuerToifel (19. Juni 2014)

*force gt sorgt für bluescreens*

Moin, ich hab hier eine Force GT 120GB, die für bluescreens, systemfreezes und ähnliche probleme sorgt. 
Wenn ich Windows auf der SSD neu installiere, hängt sich er PC spätestens dann auf, wenn die Systeminstallation fertig ist, und Windows sich die Treiber sucht. 
Wenn ich die SSD als zusätzlichen Datenträger nutze, klinkt die sich manchmal einfach so aus. Mir ist es immer dann passiert, wenn ich AS SSD Benchmark laufen lassen wollte. 
Ich habe die SSD auch testweise als externe genutzt, dann klinkt die sich immerhin schonmal nicht mehr aus. Ich habe ein paar Videos auf die SSD kopiert und sie danach angesehen. 
Der Kopiervorgang lief einwandfrei, zumindest gab es keine Fehlermeldung. Ansehen konnte ich die Videos allerdings nicht, denn es hat gestottert und gestockt, wie wenn man Fernsehen über DVB-T guckt und ein schlechtes Signal hat. Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der USB 2.0 verbindung liegt. 
Die SSD gehört nicht mir, sondern einem Kollegen, der allerdings kaum bis keine ahnung von PC-Hardware hat. Daher habe ich auch nichts weiter an Verpackung, Rechnung oder sonstigem, was so dabei gewesen sein könnte. 
Ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob die SSD in seinem PC von anfang an verbaut war, oder ob er sich die nachträglich gekauft hat.

Hier ein screenshot von CrystalDisk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind derartige Probleme bekannt? Woran könnte das liegen? Ist die SSD nun Müll, lässt sich so etwas beheben? 

Danke im vorraus, Toifel


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: force gt sorgt für bluescreens*

Die Corsair SSDs sind nicht so toll, die nutzen glaube ich den SandForce Controller.
Mach lieber ein Backup und schau dich nach einer anderen SSD um ... z.B. Crucial 240GB ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: force gt sorgt für bluescreens*

Die SSD ist bereits leer. Mein Kollege hat noch eine zweite, daher ist er nun nicht ohne.
Mich interessiert nun aber, was mit der los ist.
Die force GT hat einen sandforce controller und micron chips.


----------



## keinnick (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: force gt sorgt für bluescreens*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Die Corsair SSDs sind nicht so toll, die nutzen glaube ich den SandForce Controller.
> Mach lieber ein Backup und schau dich nach einer anderen SSD um ... z.B. Crucial 240GB ...


 
Und Sandforce bedeutet automatisch nen Bluescreen?  Der Controller mag vielleicht nicht so toll sein, die Ursache ist hier aber sicher eine andere.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: force gt sorgt für bluescreens*

Na, wenn der Controller einen Defekt hat, kann es zu BlueScreens kommen.


----------



## eXquisite (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: force gt sorgt für bluescreens*



> Und Sandforce bedeutet automatisch nen Bluescreen?  Der Controller mag vielleicht nicht so toll sein, die Ursache ist hier aber sicher eine andere.


Sandforce Controller bedeutet bei Z97 sogar das die SSD garnicht erst erkannt wird!

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: force gt sorgt für bluescreens*

Sachen liest man hier  SandForce und Z97 ist ein Problem, was leider jede SSD mit dem Controller hat. Das ist nicht auf Corsair beschränkt. Wenn man Top-Performance sucht, kann man natürlich zu der Neutron GTX greifen. Siehe Petabyte-Club auf***

FeuerToifel, ich rate dir erstmal zu einem SecureErase der SSD. Du kannst hierfür Tools wie z.B. PartedMagic verwenden. Hiermit kann eine "müde" SSD nochmals frischen Wind bekommen. Ansonsten wäre natürlich der Austausch innerhalb der Garantie (3 Jahre ab Kaufdatum) eine möglich Lösungvariante. Hierfür müsste dein Kollege aber die Rechnung auftreiben und die RMA beantragen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: force gt sorgt für bluescreens*

Alles klar, danke dir! Ich werde das mal probieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: force gt sorgt für bluescreens*

so, ich hab die ssd nun auch einmal über secure erase gelöscht, aber auch danach bleiben die probleme bestehen. 
RMA kommt nicht in frage, die hat ihre 3 jahre bereits hinter sich. und ich glaube für die gibt es auch keine rechnung mehr
er hat die eh schon abgeschrieben, wäre aber natürlich trotzdem toll gewesen, wenn die wieder ordentlich läuft.

damit ist das thema hier erledigt


----------



## Bluebeard (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: force gt sorgt für bluescreens*

Im BIOS hast du sicherlich AHCI für den SATA Controller aktiviert und verwendest auch den ersten SATA Port des Mainboard oder? Schau auch mal, ob HotPlug aktiv ist im BIOS und ob es eventuell eine Option für LPM (Link Power Management) gibt und schalte diese ab. Vielleicht verbessert sich hierdurch das Problem.


----------

